# 2017 Puff Pipe of the Year



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here it is, the 2017 Puff.com Pipe of the Year By Jim Brown / Heisenberg Pipes

Pictured Dublin is the Prototype, with the 50 Caliber shank and a Black/Red Cumberland Stem. If you want something more classic, it is also available with a plane shank and signet (The brass dot in stem)


Outside stumel diameter is 1 3/4 inch.
Chamber diameter is 3/4 inch
Chamber depth is 1 1/2 inch
Length is 5 3/4 inch.
Weight is 78 gram.

Cumberland Stem is $165 plus $7.40 

He also has Black/Green or Black/Blue available in Cumberland

Black Vulcanite or Acrylic options are also available and will be $150 + $7.40 Priority Mail
Colored acrylic is available, but I would make a couple of suggestions on color choice.

Payment will be by Paypal with instuctions to follow. Lets keep the signups open until next Friday, Dec 1


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Please select stem/color and .50 Cal or Signet


1. #Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, 
3.
4.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Please select stem/color and .50 Cal or Signet
> 
> 1. #Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
> 2, @alrightdriver / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
> ...


Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Added my name to the list. When do we need to pay etc..?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Please select stem/color and .50 Cal or Signet

1. #Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, @Alrightdriver / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Please select stem/color and .50 Cal or Signet

1. #Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, @Alrightdriver / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4. OneStrangeOne / Red/Black / .50 Cal


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Please select stem/color and .50 Cal or Signet
> 
> 1. #Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
> 
> ...


5 Champagne InHand / Red/Black / .50 Cal / Cumberland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Calling pipers to the new thread @UBC03 @Cigary @Piper @JohnBrody15 @Hickorynut @JtAv8tor @ebnash @Davetopay @SBjanderson @Mike2147 @NightFish @blackrabbit @gtechva @MattT


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Props to Jim Brown. Beautiful looking pipe. I'd get in on it if I could.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

It’s a great looking pipe but I am going to have to pass.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I’m in, I just gotta figure out which way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Still on the fence..it's a lot like the 4th Gen I have....if @Piper hadn't started with the neat pipes site this would be easier. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

What a beauty! I'm in even though it breaks my "no heavier that 2oz" rule.
Thanks so much @Alpedhuez55 for putting this all together.

Does it have a 1/8 bend? It's hard for me to tell from the pictures.
If so, can I get mine with a 1/4 bend instead?

1. Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, Alrightdriver/ Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4. OneStrangeOne / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal
5. ChampagneInHand / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal 
6. NightFish / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

NightFish said:


> What a beauty! I'm in even though it breaks my "no heavier that 2oz" rule.
> Thanks so much @Alpedhuez55 for putting this all together.
> 
> Does it have a 1/8 bend? It's hard for me to tell from the pictures.
> If so, can I get mine with a 1/4 bend instead?


I let Jim know, did not seem to be an issue. I think it is probably somewhere closer to a 1/8 bend, but a little more will work too.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for including me guys, but I'm going to pass on this one. I know I said I was in months back, but this one isn't doing much for me. Hope it's a great smoker for all those who purchase.

Erik


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I was hoping for more of a quarter bend but I’m fine with less. I look at it similar to how Rhodesian pipes work for me. They are for holding. I enjoy the one Rhodesian I have an adding a Dublin will be welcome. 

The bulk of my pipes are Europeans save a few Cobbs. It will be nice to have a handmade pipe from the Carolinas. 

Sure there are more Peterson’s on my list. But I have to SLOW down. I already have an arm full of pipes I really like to smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I hope it’s not too late to pull out. I found out I need to have a weird thing called a sinus lift. Basically a bone graft above the top teeth but as you age your sinuses expand and bone material wane. Not covered by insurance. 

I’ll need to research to see if another dental vacation to either Nica or Guadalajara might be in order. 

Insanely stupid medical issues that come with getting older and it blows my mind that medical insurance doesn’t cover it, unless you can get an ENT to say it’s medically necessary, rather than a periodontist or endodontist. 

Go figure! Dental insurance is all but worthless. 

Sorry to have to cancel so late. I just don’t know what my expenses are going to look like in the next few months or how much travel will be required. ☹☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Champagne InHand said:


> I was hoping for more of a quarter bend but I'm fine with less. I look at it similar to how Rhodesian pipes work for me. They are for holding. I enjoy the one Rhodesian I have an adding a Dublin will be welcome.


I think the angle of the picture is hiding bend a little. I will ask him to put a little more bend in them in line with this one that he had for sale:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The tentative cutoff date is tomorrow. If you are still on the fence please try to let me know. We might be able to add a few stragglers over the weekend. 
@JohnBrody15 @Hickorynut


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> The tentative cutoff date is tomorrow. If you are still on the fence please try to let me know. We might be able to add a few stragglers over the weekend.
> @JohnBrody15 @Hickorynut


I'll decide one way or the other this evening. Thanks for the bump!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Fellas, It's with a heavy heart that I am going to pass on the pipe....this year. I think this is a great idea and hope it becomes a yearly thing, unfortunately, this just isn't my year...... she's a beauty tho'......


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I think the angle of the picture is hiding bend a little. I will ask him to put a little more bend in them in line with this one that he had for sale:


I'm in if there's still time. I very much apologize for being tardy. The one in the picture above looks excellent but I'm not sure if that is the red/black Cumberland?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm in if there's still time. I very much apologize for being tardy. The one in the picture above looks excellent but I'm not sure if that is the red/black Cumberland?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one one with the red stem is a transparent cranberry acrylic. If you prefer an acrylic, or something more colorful let me know.

The one we have in the prototype on the top of the page is actually Black/Red Cumberland. Black should be the dominant color, with streaks of red. Each pipe will be a little different just due to variations in the material and should somewhat mimic wood grain.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the red black cumberland is the way to go.

1. Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, Alrightdriver/ Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4. OneStrangeOne / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal
5. ChampagneInHand / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal 
6. NightFish / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
7. Johnbrody15/ Red Black Cumberland/ .50 cal


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Edited for @ChampagneInHand - sorry to hear about that bud!

1. Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, Alrightdriver/ Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4. OneStrangeOne / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal
5. NightFish / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
6. Johnbrody15/ Red Black Cumberland/ .50 cal


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> Edited for @*Cha*mpagneInHand - sorry to hear about that bud!
> 
> 1. Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
> 2, Alrightdriver/ Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
> ...


Thanks for the fix Huff! That sounds kinda nefarious btw lol


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep. Consult appointment this Tuesday. I’ll figure out my options after that. I hate to have to travel for surgery but in the USA insurance just doesn’t cover anything from the sinus cavity downwards unless it’s cancer or something and dental insurance is a joke. I did get $540 from my dental insurance after the Nica incident, but it took a medical consultant having to intervene and it took 5 months. Only then could my travel insurance pay the rest. The second trip down was so painful as Nica has just basic local anesthetic. That and you have to bring in your own pain meds if their not NSAIDs as they are so worried about drugs, gangs and stuff like that. It’s understandable considering how bad gang control is in Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The order is placed. THey should be ready in about two weeks to ship to me. I will send a PM with payment details tomorrow.



1. Alpedhuez55 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
2, Alrightdriver/ Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
3. huffer33 / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
4. OneStrangeOne / Red/Black Cumberland/ .50 Cal
5. NightFish / Red Black Cumberland / .50 Cal
6. Johnbrody15/ Red Black Cumberland/ .50 cal


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> The tentative cutoff date is tomorrow.


Oh well, guess I missed it. 
(Don't do PayPal anyway.)
Mebbie next year.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Oh well, guess I missed it.
> (Don't do PayPal anyway.)
> Mebbie next year.


I can ask him if he can do another if you like. And you can send me a check if you prefer. You will just need to act quickly.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

PMs are sent. If you ordered a pipe please check your inbox and try to get payment to me by next week.

Thanks for participating!!!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> PMs are sent. If you ordered a pipe please check your inbox and try to get payment to me by next week.
> 
> Thanks for participating!!!!


Payment and pm sent.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I can ask him if he can do another if you like. And you can send me a check if you prefer. You will just need to act quickly.


That would be great, thanks.
If it's a go, PM me the address and I'll send a check.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hermit said:


> That would be great, thanks.
> If it's a go, PM me the address and I'll send a check.


I sent him a message, I will let you know tomorrow. Same setup? 50 cal black red cumberland?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I sent him a message, I will let you know tomorrow. Same setup? 50 cal black red cumberland?


Thanks!
Yeah, same setup. I really like the .50 cal, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, same setup. I really like the .50 cal, never seen anything like it.


Jim just got back to me. You are in!!! I will send you an email with the details!!!

He started on them yesterday and said he should have them ready to ship around next weekend. He said he will send some status pics if people want to see them!!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Jim just got back to me. You are in!!! I will send you an email with the details!!!
> 
> He started on them yesterday and said he should have them ready to ship around next weekend. He said he will send some status pics if people want to see them!!!


Would be cool to see the in progress pics.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pics would be awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Funds sent, Pm to you .


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the payments. Jim sent me the first progress pic over the weekend.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here are a few more:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very cool to see the in-progress pics, thanks!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Ready for the rough shaping:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That looks awesome!! I can't wait till it's in my hands.. Feel like a kid waiting on Santa. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Getting ready for the intermediate sanding and contrast stain


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

And now I'm regretting not getting one. Y'all are gonna be some happy,happy pipers fo sho!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> And now I'm regretting not getting one. Y'all are gonna be some happy,happy pipers fo sho!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I am with you, just bad timing for me they look beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I am sure there will be a 2018 POY for those who missed out.

As for this years, Jim is expecting to ship them to me on Monday.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Those look awesome - Santa's coming to town!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Jim is shipping them to me on Monday. I should get them Tuesday or Wednesday and will have everything ready to go out the next day.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a little update.. Postal math has come into play. Two day delivery becomes three or four. Tis the Season!!! I guess the poor Considering I am only about 100 miles away I was not expecting this to be an issue. I was hoping some people would get them before Christmas. But I will have them ready to box and ship as soon as they arrive.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Just a little update.. Postal math has come into play. Two day delivery becomes three or four. Tis the Season!!! I guess the poor Considering I am only about 100 miles away I was not expecting this to be an issue. I was hoping some people would get them before Christmas. But I will have them ready to box and ship as soon as they arrive.


Awesome job bro, thanks again for all your efforts. :vs_cool:

We can wait a bit longer - don't let it interrupt your holidays. Maybe we can all light 'em up on New Year's eve :smile2:


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have no interest in pipes, however those are beautifully crafted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

huffer33 said:


> Awesome job bro, thanks again for all your efforts. :vs_cool:
> 
> We can wait a bit longer - don't let it interrupt your holidays. Maybe we can all light 'em up on New Year's eve :smile2:


Already got them packed and ready. I just need to print the labels.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks like Christmas will be a day late this year. Delivery is scheduled for 12/26. I don't know who is getting which one. I just put each pipe in a box and slapped a label on at random. Being hand made, they are all slightly different, but are all gorgeous. 

Sent a PM to everyone with their tracking # The Post Office will pick them up from my mail room here at 4:00ish.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Welcome surprise!! My box showed up today. I'll post pics when I get back home. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Ok, so i just got home. I was expecting a pipe, but not a stealth bomb with it!! So I'm attaching this pic while I go try to salvage what's left of my living room. Thank you very much sir. I've yet to try any of these smokes or that tobacco.










Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok, so i just got home. I was expecting a pipe, but not a stealth bomb with it!! So I'm attaching this pic while I go try to salvage what's left of my living room. Thank you very much sir. I've yet to try any of these smokes or that tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole POY was just my elaborate plan to have a bunch of suckers pay for the postage on their bombing!!!

You all must feel pretty stupid now!!>


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> the whole POY was just my elaborate plan to have a bunch of suckers pay for the postage on their bombing!!!
> 
> You all must feel pretty stupid now!!>


Clown= joker... No Batman in sight. Well played sir. Well played.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> the whole POY was just my elaborate plan to have a bunch of suckers pay for the postage on their bombing!!!
> 
> You all must feel pretty stupid now!!>


I wasn't gonna say anything so as to not alarm the others but yeah, my spidie senses kicked into overdrive and then overloaded and shorted out when I saw the pic of your shipping boxes, :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything so as to not alarm the others but yeah, my spidie senses kicked into overdrive and then overloaded and shorted out when I saw the pic of your shipping boxes, :vs_cool:


Oops.. Did I let a cat out of a bag? Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alrightdriver said:


> Clown= joker... No Batman in sight. Well played sir. Well played.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I think of it as more of a Bond Villan move:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Received my POY from Mike today, 







Of course being the consensus stand up brother that he is there was lots of "packing material " with the pipe!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

We've all been had! Well played @Alpedhuez55! I haven't tried any of these either. I thought it was mighty generous of you just to put this together and the extras came as quite a surprise. Happy Holidays to you good sir!










The pipe is outstanding as well!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pipe received with included "packing material" and an excellent holiday card. The pipe is beautiful and unique, the Boston 1776 was on my wishlist too, and the whole thing, good stuff all around. Thanks for putting it together. Break-in time!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Alright, I'll stop being a lazy ash and take some pics! Sorry....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Glad they are arriving OK. I think everyone should have them by now.

Those El Primer Mundos are a really great stick that can be had cheap, try them and if you like them, you can get a tenner for $15-20 at Cigar Page for the next few days:

https://www.cigarpage.com/el-primer-over-the-mundo-eighty-off-tenski-deal.html


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn, this thing is incredible!
The shape flows, the grain is beautiful and the .50 cal shank is stunning.
It also is a terrific smoker and takes a fluffy effortlessly.
A great value, too...and that was before all the extras that ended up in the box.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Six down, one to go!!! Just waiting for @*NightFish* to check in!! Tracking showed up as delivered, I just want to make sure your pipe made it to you in one piece....um...make that two pieces.

I want to christen mine but want to make sure everyone's arrived in good shape before I break mine in.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Six down, one to go!!! Just waiting for @*NightFish* to check in!! Tracking showed up as delivered, I just want to make sure your pipe made it to you in one piece....um...make that two pieces.
> 
> I want to christen mine but want to make sure everyone's arrived in good shape before I break mine in.


NightFish is back!

Sorry for the delay guys. I've been out at sea grinding away on the Dungeness crab grounds for the last few weeks with only Christmas day off to relax with the family. The ex-vessel price for crab went ballistic over the holidays with the vast majority of the west coast still closed to commercial harvest and sky high demand for the Christmas/New Year's Eve markets. My wife took good care of my package while I was out making hay and you better believe that I tore into it within seconds of walking in the door.

The pipe is freaking awesome! I love it and am really glad that I was able to get in on this purchase with the rest of the group. The Cumberland stem is beautiful, the 50 cal kicks ass, and the bowl not only looks fantastic but feels soooo comfortable in hand. I know I've said this before but thank you @Alpedhuez55 for making this all happen. The extra packing material included was also a very generous and thoughtful gesture that is much appreciated and will be thoroughly enjoyed.

Here's some pictures of my hold full of Christmas crabs and the goods that I received upon my return home.

Life is good. I can't wait to fire this thing up!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

NightFish said:


> NightFish is back!
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys. I've been out at sea grinding away on the Dungeness crab grounds for the last few weeks with only Christmas day off to relax with the family. The ex-vessel price for crab went ballistic over the holidays with the vast majority of the west coast still closed to commercial harvest and sky high demand for the Christmas/New Year's Eve markets. My wife took good care of my package while I was out making hay and you better believe that I tore into it within seconds of walking in the door.
> 
> ...


Glad it made it good shape!!!

And I think there is a shampoo that can clear those crabs up for you. Or you could start shaving your junk :grin2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I think there is a shampoo that can clear those crabs up for you. Or you could start shaving your junk :grin2:


That stuff is for sissies. Real men just shave half their junk and then light the other side on fire. All the crabs will go running over to the shaved side and then you just start stabbing at them with an ice pick. Problem solved.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I’d say the problem has just started when you start stabbing your junk with an ice pick. 

I’d say you’ve been out at sea for too long...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, seeing everyone’s pics, I am having some regrets now. 

Is there still any chance to order one of these?

edit.... Nevermind. I just went back and read through earlier posts. Good for all of you to have the insight get in on this one. Hope all your pipes smoke very well.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Well, seeing everyone's pics, I am having some regrets now.
> 
> Is there still any chance to order one of these?
> 
> edit.... Nevermind. I just went back and read through earlier posts. Good for all of you to have the insight get in on this one. Hope all your pipes smoke very well.


You guys might try contacting him - I don't see why he wouldn't be willing to make a few more.

[email protected]


----------

